# Cat Masturbation



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

Most nights, often more than once Johnny appears to be masturbating. He's between 3 and 5 years old and was neutered at between 1 and 2 years old when i got him as a rescue. 

He'll do the normal kneading thing and sometimes when his hind quarters turn to one side I can see his penis. I'm not sure what an erect cat penis looks like so I can't tell if he's fully aroused or just a bit. I have a photo if someone thinks they can tell. 

After a bit of this he'll spend a few minutes licking his genitals and that's the end of it. No mess as far as I can tell. 

I've assumed it's harmless and I should just ignore it but I thought I'd make sure it's not an indication of a problem or an unhappy cat or some issue with his neutering.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

This thread might get some interesting hits on google.....

Barney has displayed his lipstick on a few occasions when particularly enjoying being tickled. I assumed it was just mixed up emotions as he is still a kitten. This has happened to both my wife and I so he is obviously greedy. We both stop when this happens to try not to promote it. I think its just over excitement, dogs do this a lot


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

My precious red boy did it that way all his life, even to ejaculating sometimes, I think. At least, he would leave a wet spot if I didn't push him off me before he...erm finished. He was about 5 weeks old when I rescued him in a rain storm. He kneaded only on me. He was neutered at 5 months. At first I was really grossed out but got used to it over time.


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

My lad is guilty of this too. Likes to knead your lap with his butt facing you so you can see his lipstick. He’s an odd boy though so assumed it was just him. So glad to hear others do it! Never left any wet patches though, thankfully!


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

I couldn't find any information about it, I had assumed it was ok and normal but searching google unsurprisingly turned up nothing useful. Thankfully he's not doing it on me, he's doing it on his little bed. So he can do it as much as he wants for all I care if it makes him happy. I was a 14 year old boy once, I can't judge him, I'm guessing he's an equivalent age.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

There was a cat in the rescue when we adopted Oscar that was middle aged and was still in the rescue because every morning he would hump and writhe against his favourite cushion (he was neutered obviously) and nobody wanted to adopt him because of it. Apparently he was fine as long as you didn't try to interrupt him before he was *ahem* finished!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I didn't think a castrated cat would ejaculate?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Me neither, Susie - all I know was that was what they said. I want to google it but, you know...


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Me neither, Susie - all I know was that was what they said. I want to google it but, you know...


:Hilarious
Maybe @Ceiling Kitty could answer this ?


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

SusieRainbow said:


> I didn't think a castrated cat would ejaculate?


My rudimentary understanding of the anatomy and physiology of castration is that castration removes the testicles that produce sperm, but the prostate remains. The prostate is what produces the fluid for the sperm. So yes, neutered dogs and cats can ejaculate, there just won't be any sperm in the ejaculate fluid.

Sorry if that's TMI 

It's also my understanding that it's not the best idea to allow neutered animals to get aroused to the point of ejaculation. I can't remember exactly why, but I also know I didn't need to much convincing to deter it in my own animals!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

O2.0 said:


> My rudimentary understanding of the anatomy and physiology of castration is that castration removes the testicles that produce sperm, but the prostate remains. The prostate is what produces the fluid for the sperm. So yes, neutered dogs and cats can ejaculate, there just won't be any sperm in the ejaculate fluid.
> 
> Sorry if that's TMI
> 
> It's also my understanding that it's not the best idea to allow neutered animals to get aroused to the point of ejaculation. I can't remember exactly why, but I also know I didn't need to much convincing to deter it in my own animals!


I've only had 1 male pet, a castrated cat, and he was far too gentlemanly to display such rude behaviour !


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

SusieRainbow said:


> I've only had 1 male pet, a castrated cat, and he was far too gentlemanly to display such rude behaviour !


 
Most of my pets have been boys, and they've pretty much all been rude, gross boys. In fact my male cat sneezed in my coffee this morning as I was sitting on the porch enjoying the sun cuddling him, and since he's a gross boy who drools when you pet him, it was a very _wet_ sneeze :Wtf

But I do draw the line at humping and excessive licking and erm, uh... yeah.... No thanks!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

O2.0 said:


> Most of my pets have been boys, and they've pretty much all been rude, gross boys. In fact my male cat sneezed in my coffee this morning as I was sitting on the porch enjoying the sun cuddling him, and since he's a gross boy who drools when you pet him, it was a very _wet_ sneeze :Wtf
> 
> But I do draw the line at humping and excessive licking and erm, uh... yeah.... No thanks!


We're going to see a male dog on Friday, with a view to rehoming. Just beginning to wonder now if I'm ready for this.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

SusieRainbow said:


> We're going to see a male dog on Friday, with a view to rehoming. Just beginning to wonder now if I'm ready for this.


Awww!!! I didn't know this! I'm so excited for you!!!

Boy dogs are awesome  Really! They're rude and obnoxious and gross, but they're also really awesome, I promise


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

O2.0 said:


> Awww!!! I didn't know this! I'm so excited for you!!!
> 
> Boy dogs are awesome  Really! They're rude and obnoxious and gross, but they're also really awesome, I promise


He should fit in well here then !


----------

